# Multimedia/Gaming-laptop für 500-600 Euro



## Southkenny (8. Juni 2012)

*Multimedia/Gaming-laptop für 500-600 Euro*

Wie der Titel sagt suche ich einen Laptop zwischen 500-600 Euro mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Da der Laptop nicht für mich ist und ich nur spärliche Vorgaben gekriegt habe kann ich nicht genau sagen, welche Anforderungen er erfüllen soll. Aber er sollte auf jedenfall geeignet für Filme und Musik sein und eventuell halt noch neuere Spiele wiedergeben können, wenn das in dem Preissegment möglich ist. Wenn nicht ist denke ich die Multimediatauglichkeit wichtiger. Hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, danke im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Multimedia/Gaming-laptop für 500-600 Euro*

Für den Preis Multimedia usw, Ja,
Aber Spiele, Nein !


----------



## Techki (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Multimedia/Gaming-laptop für 500-600 Euro*

Also man kann da schon spielen für 600 € hatte auch einen . Kannst nur nicht so ultra zocken


----------



## fadade (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Multimedia/Gaming-laptop für 500-600 Euro*

Der neue Acer mit IvyBridge-CPU und Nvidia GT650M ( oder GT640M ?!) ist so ziemlich das leistungsstärkste bis 600€ 
Da die CPU auch so genug Power hat, kann man sie in den Energieeinstellungen auch ruhig auf max 70-80% der Leistung bremsen, dann wird das Gerät auch lange nicht so warm wie in bisherigen Tests.

Link: Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Makk (NX.RZNEG.008)

Ansonsten Acer Aspire 5755G, Asus K/X-Reihe, da bekommt man auch noch relativ viel Hardware für wenig Geld


----------

